# Camo



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

What type of camo do you guys use? What do you think about the 3d compared to the regular?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

usually some real tree

once later season hits, I"m usually in my goose huntin apparel


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I like predetor camo


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Realtree Xtra brown or Advantage Timber


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Mossy Oak Break-Up


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Realtree hardwoods


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Government issue Woodland has worked for me.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

I have Predator Camo and I'm thinking of trying that Skyline Scentlok Horizon pattern for winter.


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

I use ASAT camo. I love it. I will never use another camo as long as I live.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I got realtree scent lok, love it.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

Mossy Oak Break-Up


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

JaySee,
Never heard of AST is that an acronoym?


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Big Paws yes ASAT stands for All Season All Terrain. It is great. I sold mine last year and am thinking about buying one again. I don't know why I sold it. I believe their website is ASATCamo.com.


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry about not replying, but yes ASAT stands for All Season All Terrain. It is awesome and they company has a great deal that if you wear it for one season religiously and don't see more game than any year before they will buy it back from you. That is a deal hard to beat.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

predator camo is THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Preator or asat,pretty hard to beat .pan.


----------

